# Whats next to happen???



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Hey all just a question,what do you think will happen next for a catastrophe.Storms,economic collapse,martial law. Etc...let me know what you think


----------



## SecTec21 (Jul 27, 2013)

I live in North Carolina and east of the Appalachian Mountains. December, January, February are our cold winter months. The most likely catastrophe I think we will face is weather related like ice and snow and an associated loss of power. Depending of course on the size of the storm, oftentimes our outages don't last for more than a few days. 

We keep a 14 day food supply and a 3 day water supply on hand. That is adequate for most of our likely catastrophe. With weather related emergencies, there is usually enough warning to add enough water to the stockpile to get us through.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Wow thats crazy


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

There will probably be a major hurricane along the east coast in the next 10 years, a major hurricane along the gulf coast in the next 2 years, F5 torronado next year, major wildfire next year, a big earth quake somewhere.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Roy I agree


----------



## SecTec21 (Jul 27, 2013)

MikeyPrepper, please be more specific. Did I not address your question in the view you felt was correct?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I wish I knew what the next great catastrophe would be. It would be easier to prepare. I guess I worry about any catastrophe that would turn people into "zombies" (notice the little "z")


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

I mean where YOU live what do you think is the next event to happen


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Where I'm at the most likely event would be weather related. Straight Line Winds or Tornado, which we had last week. Both passed within 5 miles of our home. Only a few large limbs went down out back. Others were not so lucky.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Weather.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

A longer than normal freezing rain event causing a regional long duration power outage.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

paraquack said:


> I wish I knew what the next great catastrophe would be. It would be easier to prepare. I guess I worry about any catastrophe that would turn people into "zombies" (notice the little "z")


Already happened. How do you think we ended up with Obama?

I sure wish they would just let us shoot them in the head like they do on the T.V.


----------



## SecTec21 (Jul 27, 2013)

Weather.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Weather is the issue for me


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Weather here too,thank the gods we have 2 huge coal fired rip roarin polluting bastard power plants here...we dont expect a power outage here......I hope.....


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Definitely


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

We're having crazy weather swings in the southeastern corner of Alabama, this fall. I'm wondering if we aren't going to have a patch of extreme winter weather. Our idea of extreme is not what some of you would consider all that bad, but freezing temps coupled with six inches of snow is a bad scene for those who have no idea how to survive such conditions.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

We are about to have an "Arctic Blast' this week they are calling it. It is supposed to get to -30 with a -5 below as a HIGH...Along with very hight winds and are talking -40--60 with the wind chill. So power is very likely to go out. I have a few solar panels and a small generator with several hundred gallons each of diesel and gasoline here on the ranch. I also have a few 200+ gallon tanks filled with water with a feeder heater in them so they don't freeze.. Just in case.. We have over a years worth of food in the root cellars and in the extra out buildings here. 
I hope the power stays on. I like my heating blanket!!


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

That's crazy cold..whoa


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Hurricane Obama. And winter. We're getting the same cold front but it isn't quite as cold here. No wind either, thankfully!


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2013)

Typical Ice storm, heavy snow stuff we usually get. I really don't see a major disaster hitting this area for awhile. 1977 was the last serious blizzard. Next spring might bring some serious storms, but still nothing too crazy. Politics is my only real concern right now. 

Unless space throws us a curve-ball or a super volcano wakes up...


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

In nice this past storm it was 40 degrees,they said if it was 32degrees or colder...we would of had 31inches of snow


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

The networks will cancel reruns of American Idol...


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Ice storm.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Only two choices, weather or government and neither one will probably not be what we wanted.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

From where I live I would guess a snow/ice storm.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

If it is only tornados, . . . hurricanes, . . . or the Browns winning a football game, . . . we can get through that stuff, . . . we who are alive, . . . well, we're living proof.

OTOH, . . . the thing that scares me the most is an EMP strike from some idjut like Iran, . . . because someone made fun of Muhammered or something similar.

The EMP has the potential to disrupt ALL kinds of stuff, . . . worse then any Y2K predictions, . . . and them ********* over there would do it in a minute if there was any chance in their pea brain that they could pull it off.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

dwight55 said:


> If it is only tornados, . . . hurricanes, . . . or the Browns winning a football game, . . . we can get through that stuff, . . . we who are alive, . . . well, we're living proof.
> 
> OTOH, . . . the thing that scares me the most is an EMP strike from some idjut like Iran, . . . because someone made fun of Muhammered or something similar.
> 
> ...


And now with Obama floating the trial balloon today that he might actually go there for a summit, we might just get our chance to experience it.

Report: Obama Arranging Tehran Visit for Next Year | The Weekly Standard


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

earthquakes here, social unrest, grid down.


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

Think were overdue for Midwestern earthquake around St Louis area..


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Titan6 said:


> Think were overdue for Midwestern earthquake around St Louis area..


Been getting plenty of those lately near Fort Worth. It's starting to become a regular occurrence.

This is Texas, most if it is in the sun belt. Last week we had some ice, it hit 70+ today, probably tomorrow too but by friday we are facing ice and snow again. Some winter this will be.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Whatever happens next will be quickly followed by an invasion. This invasion will come from the leach that is attached to the US, Mexico. When this country falters their will be an invasion from Mexico. When has Mexico done anything for America but they take and take from us. When has Mexico backed the US in a War? Or stood with us? They never have and they flood this country with illegal aliens to send money home. The Mexican President says the illegal alien is the hero of the nation because it sends money to mexico and ships drugs into the US for your kids to become addicted to. The true enemy will take this country without firing a shot and will steal your money, your way of life, and make single mothers out of your daughters. The true threat is just south of the border and whatever happens here will just allow these zombies to destroy our country.

10News - Officials, advocates: Angry mob at border organized to provoke agents, capture violence on camera - 10News.com - News

BORDER-RUSHING GROUP REPELLED | UTSanDiego.com

Hundreds of Illegals storm California Border Patrol : Freedom Outpost


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

True meangreen


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> Whatever happens next will be quickly followed by an invasion. This invasion will come from the leach that is attached to the US, Mexico. When this country falters their will be an invasion from Mexico. When has Mexico done anything for America but they take and take from us. When has Mexico backed the US in a War? Or stood with us? They never have and they flood this country with illegal aliens to send money home. The Mexican President says the illegal alien is the hero of the nation because it sends money to mexico and ships drugs into the US for your kids to become addicted to. The true enemy will take this country without firing a shot and will steal your money, your way of life, and make single mothers out of your daughters. The true threat is just south of the border and whatever happens here will just allow these zombies to destroy our country.
> 
> 10News - Officials, advocates: Angry mob at border organized to provoke agents, capture violence on camera - 10News.com - News
> 
> ...


Thanks. Just when I thought the worst thing on the radar is an icy winter in south Alabama...:ugeek:


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

Its Indiana, who knows..weather is so back and forth and random here lol


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Makes me nervous


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Denton said:


> Thanks. Just when I thought the worst thing on the radar is an icy winter in south Alabama...:ugeek:


Remember after Katrina how many illegal aliens showed up to get in on the work. I remember for months after all the Mexicans and Guats returning to Mexico in Brand New Pick-up trucks loaded with goodies. They all seemed to have Alabama and Mississippi license plates.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

That's nuts...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> Remember after Katrina how many illegal aliens showed up to get in on the work. I remember for months after all the Mexicans and Guats returning to Mexico in Brand New Pick-up trucks loaded with goodies. They all seemed to have Alabama and Mississippi license plates.


...which partially explains why I don't see as many Mexicans.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I am not in the "dangerous" earthquake zone and aside from the normal winter weather I don't see any weather related events so that leaves the improbable. Grid down - for whatever reason, monetary collapse is unlikely for the next year or two, invasion or war is just as unlikely for the next year but the prices on gasoline, natural gas and electricity are going to rise as the winter continues so that could be a factor that will increase the cost of everything.

Basically it is going to be just a bit more heat added to the water pot that we are all in.


----------

